# 4 days in the hospital.



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

After four long days in the hospital with Trevor, I'm pooped!! Trevor's Crohns disease flared and he had bowel obstructions. He spent 4 days in the hospital. With a tube down his nose into his stomach draining the acids, and block. Even with all the pain he was in all he talked about were the dogs. And we missed them so much. Tiva stayed here in Vancouver with a friend where she made best friends with a pug, lol. It was a love hate relationship on the pugs end lol. And Nismo stayed over in portland, just a few miles from the hospital, with Trevor's grandma. The coolest thing, when Trevor could finally take walks out of the room, his brother brought Nismo to visit. And Trevor's whole world would light up. Nismo sat up in the wheel chair with his daddy and was so excited to see him, although some of the people coming out of the hospital weren't. lol
We missed you guys!! and are glad to be back!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that's crazy glad Trevs ok. I totally missed you guys.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG that's crazy glad Trevs ok. I totally missed you guys.
> 
> YouTube - Tenacious D - Pick of Destiny - Dude, I totally Miss you...


BAHAHAHAHA couldn't have picked a better video. I'm going to have to send him in just to watch that video lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes do cause I missed his butt too


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Darn it!! That little brat fell asleep. I'll make him look first thing in the morning


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool. So how are the doggies I bet there glad to get you guys back and to see each other


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

They both did really well. Me and Trevor were itching to get home to them. Nismo doesn't sleep well when he's not home so he's just been sleeping since about 4 when we got back today. And Tiva was sooooo excited when we got home and then she just crashed too lol. lazy animals. I'm going to get some pictures and upload them tomorrow.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome I cant wait to see em


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was just going to PM you and see where the heck you have been. Sorry to hear Trevor was ill but that is great he is doing better. How are you and the baby doing? We missed you guys!!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I was just going to PM you and see where the heck you have been. Sorry to hear Trevor was ill but that is great he is doing better. How are you and the baby doing? We missed you guys!!


He was sick for about 3 weeks before we went in and we had three ER visits in 2 weeks. The DR weren't doing anything and just saying he was having a flare. But Trevor knew by the amount of pain he was in that it was something else. So they ignored a bowel obstruction that could have potentially killed him.

Me and baby Riley are doing awesome. I can't wait to meet him. I still have 3 and a half months though lol He is kicking all over the place. And since I was so small (90 pounds lol) I've already gained 20. And you can see him flopping all over lol.

here is some bellies from a couple weeks ago at 6 months along.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome great belly shots


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

annnnd Trevor is probably going back to the hospital. 
His pain went through the roof and the block may be back. and this time i can' t go with him. I'm pretty heart broken and worried. everyone be praying please


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no. Give him a big hug for me. I'm sending out good vibes (((((((((((())))))))))))
I really hope he starts feeling better soon. That sucks that you can't be with him. Can he at least have a cell so you guys can call and txt each other? I'm gunna be on for a while if you wanna chat. *hugs*


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Oh no. Give him a big hug for me. I'm sending out good vibes (((((((((((())))))))))))
> I really hope he starts feeling better soon. That sucks that you can't be with him. Can he at least have a cell so you guys can call and txt each other? I'm gunna be on for a while if you wanna chat. *hugs*


Thanks so much for your support. He's feeling better now. I went with him last night and we came home this morning. So the dogs only had to be crated over night and Tiva always is anyway. He's on about 15 different pills so he should start feeling better soon. poor guy


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww poor guy give him a big hug for me. I hope he feels better soon. Don't forget to take care of yourself too, gotta make sure you eat and all that.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, man! I'm so sorry to hear this! Glad to hear everyone's doing better, though. Sending good vibes your way, as well. Tell Trevor we miss him, and we hope he gets to feeling 100% again! And, like Krystal said, don't forget to take care of yourself and baby Riley too! I know it's hard when you're stressing, but you have to take care of you and Riley. Please keep us posted.


----------

